# Picky eaters



## Ferdinand (Aug 28, 2016)

So, I've had my Tegu for about two months now. Eats tons and is very active. The other day I was feeling particularly lazy and did not want to go to the store, so I decided to feed him some stuff from my fridge.

I gave him mango, he ate one strip and then acted very offended that I fed it to him. Would not touch anything else.
So I made him some eggs. Took about 3 bites of the mess and then acted like I slapped him in the face.
ate 1 blueberry
So, while he has no problem eating these things since he'll take a few bites, he obviously really doesn't enjoy them and shows it very plainly.

He normally eats:
Raw salmon
Pinkies/fuzzies
horn worms

So, how do you deal with picky eaters? Should I just let him be a spoiled brat and feed him the food that he likes and wants? Or can you starve them until they eat what you offer them?
He seems willing to take one bite of anything I put in his food bowl, he's associated his bowl with food very well so he at least tries it. But more often than not he just rubs his face on the ground in disgust after he eats something I feed him that is not raw fish or live things.


----------



## Jake lerch (Aug 29, 2016)

Mine is the same way. She like frozen mice, raw meat, and boiled eggs. Fruit is a big no even if i mash it in the meat. She wont touch the meat then. How old is it and how often do you feed it? Also, what are your temp settings and hunidity control?


----------



## Ferdinand (Aug 29, 2016)

Temp is about 100f to 78f, humidity is normally around 65-70. He is probably around 3-4 months old, 14 inches right now. Feed him every day right now, sometimes I skip a day if he's looking fat or doesn't seem interested in food. about 6 times a week sounds right.

Went out and got him some more horned worms today, since he was being pick last night. Tried again with eggs, mango, raw beef. Still excited enough to see his food bowl that he'll take a bite, but then rub his face all over rocks as if to tell me how disgusting it was and refuse to eat anymore.

I just wanted to see if anyone had any luck with feeding their tegu food that they didn't seem to enjoy, since everyone says I should vary his diet but right now he just won't eat anything but worms, pinkies and salmon.


----------



## Jake lerch (Aug 29, 2016)

Well mine is very picky and very healthy. Probably not much to worry about. The one fruit mine will eat is banana. There is monitor lizard food out there in cans. Or try wet dog food with veggies. Try soft boiling an egg and mashing it in whatever raw meat it will eat, with the shell.


----------

